# My first project



## jjry22 (Jun 14, 2011)

I bought this little bike as a fun summer project with my girlfriend.
I dont know a ton about this bike but im excited to learn. 
Can anyone tell me what exact year this bike is? And just some general tips about it?


----------



## jjry22 (Jun 14, 2011)

I do know that it is a Sears Murray Space Flite from the early 60's(?)
The serial number is 66 37 44


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Jun 14, 2011)

Welcome to the forum! Murray built bikes for Sears, but the Space Flite is a regular Murray model. Looks to be early-mid 60s, and sometimes Murray serial numbers can be decoded, but this one seems different. I would expect a prefix, something like "MOS-R".


----------



## jjry22 (Jun 14, 2011)

Yeah, I took only took note of the 663744 number. I do know there is some more lettering and numbering above that. I'll have to check it out when I'm not at work and get a better idea of what I'm working with.


----------



## robertc (Jun 14, 2011)

Well, now you have your bike but what about your girlfriend? Looks like more shopping in order. Welcome to the cabe.


----------



## jjry22 (Jun 15, 2011)

Lol well to be honest with you we are building the bike for her. Originally it was going to be mine but despite it being the boys bike the lady took quite a liking to it. 
So either way we'll be buying more bikes!


----------



## robertc (Jun 15, 2011)

Be careful or before you know it, you will be needing a storage building just for your bikes.


----------



## jjry22 (Jun 15, 2011)

That sounds like the general consensus around here. It also seems whether or not the wife will let you keep them all depends on the size of your bike storage!


----------

